# Mycoplasma treatment



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I am not in goat country and have not been able to find a small ruminant vet who will look at my goat.

I have tested for CAE through bio-tracking and she came back negative. I have read all I can believe she has Mycoplasma.

It seems that it is resistant to penicillin type medications and therefore LA 200 or Nuflor are two of the ways it can be treated with Nuflor being the preferred drug.

However

Nuflor is 4x the money.

My concerns with LA 200 is that I have read in multiple places on the web:

Do not use any tetracycline on pregnant does or kids 
under six months old because It may interfere with bone & teeth 
formation both in utero and while kids are growing.​
However one Vet source says that this is incorrect:

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=674

So I have no idea what to believe.

So I have a few questions:

1- What is the best treatment for mycoplasma?
2- If it is LA 200 can I administer to a goat who is just 30 days bred.
3- Can I use Biomycin in the place of LA 200, I understand it is the same drug with a different carrier that is not as painful at the injection site.
4- What would be the proper DOSAGE, FREQUENCY of dosage and method of administration (Sub Q or IM)

Thanks in advance, this is my sons doe, we just got her last year we are very anxious to keep her genetics in our herd, this will be her first freshening for us.

Daniel


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Daniel any oxytetraclyne doesn't need to be LA200 (it stings) 
but the prognosis isn't great for this and boy if she is still in milk then send off a sample to LSU and have them test for it spacifically.
read all thru this and don't worry abt the teeth not a real big issue 
http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,10264.msg109800.html#msg109800


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Going through the archives I think I found my answer. 

IT DOES NOT CAUSE ABORTION and 

BIOMYCINE and OXYTETRACYCLINE are the same drug but the oxy uses a different carrier that does not sting the injection site.


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

I am confused, it does not appear that the mycoplasma has gone to the udder. Her milk seems fine no clotting taste is great etc.

Is it possible to have mycoplasma and not have it get to the mastitis level?


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Might think of using Tylan.
Fran

http://dairygoatinfo.com/index.php/topic,43.msg96.html#msg96

TYLAN: (tylosin)
Extra label in goats

Tylan 200® - 200mg tylosin per ml
Tylan also comes as Tylan 50 (50mg tylosin/ml), check bottle for strength and adjust the ml rate.
Tylan 200 is NOT the same as LA-200.
DOSE : (FOR Tylan 200 ) 1.5-2.0 ml SC(SQ) for baby goats, 3.5 to 5.0ml per 100 pounds [7-10mg/lb] for adults, one time daily. Bacteriostatic Effective against gram positive bacteria + Mycoplasma, Chlamydia, Rickettsia. I've used at doses as high as 20-30mg/lb (10+ ml/cc per 100 pounds) in both adults and kids.
Intramuscular bioavailability-Goats: 72.6% (15 mg per kg of body weight [mg/kg] dose)
WITHDRAWAL: Extra label in goats .
Goats: MEAT : 30 days given at 10mg/lb once daily ( SOURCE- 10-12, 2000 Wool & Wattles, AASRP)
Goats: MILK : 96 hours given at 10mg/lb once daily( SOURCE- 10-12, 2000 Wool & Wattles, AASRP)
Not approved for lactating animals in the U.S., outside the U.S. there is a 96 hour withholding/withdrawal time in lactating cattle, and 8-21 days in beef cattle.
Erythromycin, tilmicosin, and tylosin concentrations in milk can be much higher than concentrations in serum.
ADVERSE REACTIONS : Tylan injections are painful and the animal usually develops a painful swelling at the injection site that may last for some time, particularly with IM injections. I never use it IM anymore.
Do not administer to horses or other equines. Injection of tylosin in equines has been fatal.
A good antimicrobial for upper respiratory infections and some forms of enteritis. The only antibiotic that really hits mycoplasma arthritis in young kids (see below).
BACTERIOSTATIC at low concentrations, BACTERICIDALat high doses.
DRUG FAMILY : Macrolides
MYCOPLASMAL POLYARTHRITIS: which affects kids at 4-6 weeks of age, will usually only respond to massive doses of Tylan 200 [40mg per lb. = 4ml per 20 pounds) 3X daily for 2 days, then 2X daily for 3 days and 30mg per lb (3ml/20 pounds) 1X daily for 10 additional days. Mycoplasma must be treated for a 12-14 days!
Most printed veterinary references state that while this treatment will get the active disease under control, but the "cured" animal will be a carrier for life, able to pass it on to its offspring through the colostral milk. My personal experience with mycoplasma [mycoplasma mycodies, subspecies mycodies (large colony) ] in my and other local herds has been that it does not return in an animal if full course of treatment is given and I have seen no evidence in my herd that it is passed to offspring. I have kept maticulous records and lab statistics since my first case in the late '80's. I've never had a doe have more than one kid affected, even with twins nursing. Nor has a doe had an affected kid in subsequent years. I've never had a doe that had mycoplasma as a kid pass it to her nursing kids. It appears equally in dam raised and pasturized milk fed kids. In the hand raised kids usually only one or two in a group, or on a common lambar were ever affected. Other local herd experiences mirror mine. I haven't had a case of mycoplasma in my herd since 1996, and that year just one kid was affected. We lost only one kid to mycoplasma, the first on that was treated by our vet with penicillin (mycoplasma was diagnosed until the postmortum exam). Note: mycoplasma in kids was particularly prevalent in this area in 2001. There were more cases locally than I've seen in the past twenty years.

Mycoplasma sometimes presents as a severe systematic infection without signs of arthritis. Or, just arthritis in one joint with little swelling ( what I see most often). It always produces high fevers initially (106+). It is sometimes accompanied by pneumonia, diarrhea, keratoconjunctivitis (pink eye), though I've never seen anyting any of these in my herd. I have lab reports from other herds/areas on kids that died suddenly from an overwhelming systemic mycoplasmal infection.

Not to be confused with the related bacterium Mycoplasma mycoides subspecies mycoides small colony (MmmSC) that causes a serious disease in cattle, called contagious bovine pleuropneumonia.

Pasteurizing milk to kill mycoplasma

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mycoplasma is one of the tiniest free-living organisms known. Mycoplasma are small bacteria that do not contain a cell wall. They are difficult to grow in culture media and their growth is slow.
Mycoplasma mycoides, subspecies mycoides, large colony (MmmLC) - is the most commonly isolated species in caprine mycoplasmal arthritis and mastitis.
In sheep and goats (world wide) other Mycoplasma pathogens include,
M. mycoides subspecies capri - contagious caprine pleuropneumonia NOT IN THE UNITED STATES
M. ovipneumoniae - intersitial pneumonia in lambs
M. agalactiae - Contagious agalactia, arthritis, vulvovaginitis, conjunctivitis, pneumonitis Although three isolations of M. agalactiae have been reported from the United States, it appears that North American strains are of low virulence and do not cause classical CA
M. capricolum - Mastitis, polyarthritis, septicemia
M. conjunctivae - Keratoconjunctivitis
M. ovipneumoniae - Chronic pneumonia
M. putrefaciens - Mastitis
M. strain F38 - Septicemia, pleuropneumonia
top
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Daniel Babcock (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the advice I am going to start with Biomycin 200. How long can I continue to use this I will be injecting every 48 hours per the sannendoah site. Should I use for 10 days ? Or how long, I cant seem to find this information.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yes at least 7 to10 days when giving antibiotics and I always use it 10 days
I also use Fortified B complex /probios while giving antibiotics. and I would also be giving her BoSe at least a few days.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I would at least do a regular course, 3cc per 100 pounds daily subq, then change if you want...but honestly I simply don't think every other day or every 3 days is going to have any blood level left to treat anything, even at very low levels. When I hear dosages like this I rarely take it seriously because they certainly have never ran a test on goats. Maybe then put her on it orally? We have great info on the use of it orally in 101.

Mycoplasma is usually seen as mastitis, then arthritic joints and lastly pnemonia. So I think it's going to depend upon which she has on how you can treat. So in looking for treatment look specificially for mycoplasma arthritis. Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH I missed that every 48 hrs. Do as Vicki says use every day.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

If what you are using/trying doesn't work,try Tylan as it works great.


----------

